# Applicant Approved - Waiting for Grant Letter!



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

Online Application Status is showing 5/3/2010 'Applicant Approved' :clap2:. Waiting for Grant Letter


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey

congratulations.  a visa in the forum after so many days... Keep us updated


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hey
> 
> congratulations.  a visa in the forum after so many days... Keep us updated


Thank you anj. Only Online status has changed. Not received Grant Letter yet - we are expecting Grant Letter early next week.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations mate.


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations Reddy!!


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> Online Application Status is showing 5/3/2010 'Applicant Approved' :clap2:. Waiting for Grant Letter


Congrats Reddy..How we receive the Grand letter, through email or by post?


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Congrats Reddy..How we receive the Grand letter, through email or by post?


Thanks to all for the wishes .

Grant Letter will be through Email, as I understand.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> Online Application Status is showing 5/3/2010 'Applicant Approved' :clap2:. Waiting for Grant Letter


Congratulation ... :clap2::clap2: good luck and best wishes... 
BTW: If you click on "Entitlements" What status does it show?

Cheers


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

mr.india said:


> BTW: If you click on "Entitlements" What status does it show?


Thank you for the wishes 

It shows Visa details like Visa Class, Visa Start Date, Validity Till Date, Enter Before Date, and many more. We decided to wait for Visa Stamping to Confirm all these details :ranger:.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations reddy  :clap2:lane:



reddy.n said:


> Online Application Status is showing 5/3/2010 'Applicant Approved' :clap2:. Waiting for Grant Letter


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the pacific...


reddy.n said:


> Online Application Status is showing 5/3/2010 'Applicant Approved' :clap2:. Waiting for Grant Letter


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> Online Application Status is showing 5/3/2010 'Applicant Approved' :clap2:. Waiting for Grant Letter


We got grant letter today for Class VE, subclass 175 Skilled - Independent Visa. In all information requests from DIAC, our application type was mentioned as GSM-175, and we are now waiting for GSM 175 Visa Stamping to be completed. I will post here once we receive stamped passports from Embassy.

We probably had a CO on our case before we received SS. Did anyone had similar experience?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in many cases if u convert from 175 to 176, they give u 175 (on your grant letter), has happened with a few I know. but it is not worth it to go to other state than the one sponsoring you. I think it is more of an internal error.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

reddy.n said:


> We got grant letter today for Class VE, subclass 175 Skilled - Independent Visa. In all information requests from DIAC, our application type was mentioned as GSM-175, and we are now waiting for GSM 175 Visa Stamping to be completed. I will post here once we receive stamped passports from Embassy.
> 
> We probably had a CO on our case before we received SS. Did anyone had similar experience?


Congrats!!!

Which city are you planning to move to ?

Can you please provide the details about how you went through the process of sending the passport for stamping ?

Like documents sent, cost etc....


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> in many cases if u convert from 175 to 176, they give u 175 (on your grant letter), has happened with a few I know. but it is not worth it to go to other state than the one sponsoring you. I think it is more of an internal error.


In such cases have people received 175 Visa or 176 Visa? Once Visa is received I can discuss with sponsoring state about the finer details I feel.

My Visa Agent is saying, granting 175 depends on points system, time at which SS is received (like SS coming in after most part of visa processing is done), etc.


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

avinash said:


> Which city are you planning to move to ?


At this point it's MEL. Place/City will depend on where I get job.



avinash said:


> Can you please provide the details about how you went through the process of sending the passport for stamping ?
> 
> Like documents sent, cost etc....


More details here: Australia Visa.

We submitted passport & grant letter. They charge INR 208 per passport as service fee. Embassy will send stamped passports by courier.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no, this happened with a close friend, he applied for the ss and got it much before he got the CO. In his case he was too excited to go to any state and did go to another state (not the one that sponsored). I am not sure how it affects but I am sure there might be complications for those who do not abide by the rules. If I was you, I would nto risk going to another state, its a matter of 2 years.


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> this happened with a close friend, he applied for the ss and got it much before he got the CO. In his case he was too excited to go to any state and did go to another state (not the one that sponsored). I am not sure how it affects but I am sure there might be complications for those who do not abide by the rules. If I was you, I would nto risk going to another state, its a matter of 2 years.


I agree with what you are saying. It's a matter to discuss with State Migration Department and hear there opinion.

Now also I see MEL is the best place for my experience. If I get job offer in MEL, I will be the happiest person to move there fast.


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Reddy,

Did the State Migration Department send the form 1100 to change your 175 to 176 ?


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

syncsam said:


> Did the State Migration Department send the form 1100 to change your 175 to 176 ?


I am not sure! they just told us they will be sending it. Only if we get GSM 175 Visa Stamping, I will talk to them about it.


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> I am not sure! they just told us they will be sending it. Only if we get GSM 175 Visa Stamping, I will talk to them about it.


So you got the CO assigned after they sent the form ?


----------

